# coolant bubbling back in coolant reservoir.....



## Pete391 (May 12, 2018)

I just replaced the water outlet on the drivers side of my 2012 1.4L cruze..It had a hairline crack and would drip coolant...Now when the engine gets up to operating temp and when I shut it off you can hear coolant gurgling in top of outlet I just replaced and its kinda spiting some coolant back in the reservoir until it cools off a little..The engine doesnt overheat...It stays at the mark before the one at the very bottom of the temp gauge...never did it before I changed the water outlet...coolant level is about an inch from the top of the reservoir...Any ideals what I did wrong..I checked it the last few days and no leaks I can find...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's air in the coolant lines from changing the tank. It's nearly impossible to fill the Cruze's coolant and get all the air bubbles out so they work their way out as you drive. You'll need to put more coolant in in a few weeks simply to replace the air that's worked it's way out of the system.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2018)

my coolant was making a bubbling noise when when i start the car, the oil cooler was mixing oil into the coolant, that could be the issue as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2018)

disregard you have a 1.4


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> disregard you have a 1.4





[email protected] said:


> my coolant was making a bubbling noise when when i start the car, the oil cooler was mixing oil into the coolant, that could be the issue as well.


We've had reports of the 1.4T engines doing this as well. In this case OP's symptoms are of air in the cooling system as a result of replacing a leaking water outlet. This is a very common issue with the Cruze's cooling system as there are several "high" points where air can collect. While you drive the coolant motion will force air bubbles out of those points and the air is eventually returned to the surge tank. When this happens coolant spite out of the return line.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2018)

obermd said:


> We've had reports of the 1.4T engines doing this as well. In this case OP's symptoms are of air in the cooling system as a result of replacing a leaking water outlet. This is a very common issue with the Cruze's cooling system as there are several "high" points where air can collect. While you drive the coolant motion will force air bubbles out of those points and the air is eventually returned to the surge tank. When this happens coolant spite out of the return line.


Yea i'm no expert just took a guess. 

When oil mixes with coolant should i change my oil again? i just changed it a month ago.. i don't see coolant traces in the oil.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

issa[email protected] said:


> Yea i'm no expert just took a guess.
> 
> When oil mixes with coolant should i change my oil again? i just changed it a month ago.. i don't see coolant traces in the oil.


Oil should never mix with the coolant. Even though it hasn't visibly reoccurred I'd keep a close eye on your coolant - oil mixing with coolant is a sign of a major problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2018)

seems like a common problem with the cruzes
based on this video although mine wasn't anywhere as bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bCllbBcRcY&t=427s

this was basically my problem, i was asking should i have my oil changed the mechanic in this seems like he doesn't change it.


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2020)

Pete391 said:


> I just replaced the water outlet on the drivers side of my 2012 1.4L cruze..It had a hairline crack and would drip coolant...Now when the engine gets up to operating temp and when I shut it off you can hear coolant gurgling in top of outlet I just replaced and its kinda spiting some coolant back in the reservoir until it cools off a little..The engine doesnt overheat...It stays at the mark before the one at the very bottom of the temp gauge...never did it before I changed the water outlet...coolant level is about an inch from the top of the reservoir...Any ideals what I did wrong..I checked it the last few days and no leaks I can find...


YOU NEED TO "BLEED" THE AIR OUT OF THE SYSTEM! THERE IS A YELLOW PLASTIC PLUG NEAR THE TOP OF THE RADIATOR ON THE PASSENGER SIDE. AS YOU ARE FILLING THE RESOVOIR, KEEP THE PLUG OUT UNTIL ANTIFREEZE STARTS COMING OUT. THEN REPLACE THE PLUG. NOW YOU CAN RESTART YOUR ENGINE. YOU MAY HAVE TO TOP OFF THE ANTIFREEZE ONE MORE TIME ON THE FOLLOWING DAI.


----------

